# Protection vie privée sur internet avec Ipad



## Piccou (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Quelqu'un sait s'il existe des moyens pour bloquer tout ce qui est cookies spam sur l'Ipad lorsque l'on navigue sur internet? 

De même et pour aller plus loin, sur internet il existe des moyens de masquer son adresse IP pour éviter de se faire "pister" sur le web. Y a-t-il les mêmes outils sur l'Ipad? 

En gros mes deux questions se réument en une seul, utiliser l'Ipad ne met il pas en danger la protection de notre vie privée sur le web? 

Merci d'avance ! 

A bientôt


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2012)

Dans les préférences de Safari il y a une option pour bloquer les cookies et pour la navigation "privée" (suppression de l'historique à la fermeture de l'application).

Tu peux aussi tout virer.

Pour le reste, c'est plutôt trouver un site d'anonymisation qui te permettra d'aller sur des sites douteux sans être fliqué...


----------



## Piccou (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Merci de ta réponse. 

Je ne vais pas sur des sites "douteux" mais je sais que nous sommes "fliqué" en permanance par des organisations chargées de collecter nos données de navigation à des fins commerciales (la plus connus étant facebook). 

C'est ça que je contourne en essayant de surfer couvert, mais depuis l'acquisition de l'Ipad par la petite famille, je me pose un peu la question du niveau de protection qu'offre les applications présentent sur l'appareil. 

Cordialement,


----------



## Lefenmac (22 Mars 2012)

Piccou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> ...




Ni plus ni moins que tout autre appareil qui te permet de surfer sur le net..... Ta carte  de banque permet de t'identifier, tes cartes de réduction, ton orthographe aussi (nan là j'déconne )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ni plus ni moins que tout autre appareil qui te permet de surfer sur le net..... Ta carte  de banque permet de t'identifier, tes cartes de réduction...


+1
Je l'ai déjà dit mille fois : je m'en fiche d'être fliqué ... de toutes manières, si on veut l'éviter, faut vivre comme dans les années 60 et encore !
En ce qui concerne plus précisément le web, le jour où je deviendrai parano, je cesserai d'y aller !
Un de mes potes l'est devenu complètement (parano !) ... faut dire qu'il est pratiquement toute la journée sur des sites de c.... et que ça lui fout les boules (hihi !) de savoir que sa femme pourrait un jour ou l'autre en être avertie d'une manière ou d'une autre !


----------

